# SwordSearcher Modules



## Gord (Nov 28, 2010)

For those using SwordSearcher I have posted a few reformed modules.

Apostle's Creed

Belgic Confession

Hiedleberg Catechism

Westminster Shorter Catechism

1689 Baptist Confession of Faith


----------



## Gord (Nov 28, 2010)

I have also just added the Westminster Confession of Faith to the SwordSearcher modules.


----------



## Gord (Nov 30, 2010)

Gord said:


> I have also just added the Westminster Confession of Faith to the SwordSearcher modules.



This I have updated to include proof texts with scripture.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 30, 2010)

How come It only comes back to this thread and not a link? Give us a direct link please.


----------



## Gord (Nov 30, 2010)

It downloads for me in 3 browsers in mac and w7 but here you go
https://files.me.com/g.berta/unvrcp


----------

